# Standing or Running Martingale?



## debsey1 (23 November 2011)

My cob when out hunting is very keen and VERY strong we've only been twice and he is loving it, keeping up with the best of them.  However, a few fellow huntsmen/women have said I should have him in a standing martingale as he is so strong and he does tend to snatch the reins and throws his head down. 

Would this solve the problem and what is the difference between a running and standing martingale?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ellie_e (23 November 2011)

A martingale stops them from putting their heads up! A running martingale, uses a different action from a standing which is fixed at the noseband. Im not sure how it would stop him from putting his head down to be honest.


----------



## huntley (23 November 2011)

I would definitely try a standing martingale - properly fitted it will stop him snatching the reins.
I use one all the time for hunting and have it quite tight - it has never stopped any of mine from jumping the biggest hedges!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 November 2011)

yes a standing martingale may well help, all tho he may put his head down as far as it will allow and then lean on that. it can definitely help with snatching as something tugs back on their face not just on their mouth, if this makes sense?? i would definitely try one next time, remember that it shouldn't be fitted tight enough to interfere with his normal outline though. i would think it is better to try a standing before resorting to a stronger bit/noseband!! remember it needs to be fitted to a cavveson noseband or the cavesson part on a flash noseband. bridging your reins can also help allot!! as your hands are in a more stable position and you can keep them stiller, i also find it allot easier with short stirrups IE i ride a bit like a jockey. does he do it worse at the beginning, end or all off the day??


----------



## polo_han (23 November 2011)

Hi, newbie here. I am hopefully taking my polo pony out with the Kimblewick Hunt soon (so excited), pleased to hear I can keep my standing martingale. I thought it might inhibit jumping but glad to hear thats not the case!


----------



## Ladylina83 (24 November 2011)

I've got an elasticated standing martingale, I bought it off ebay from someone on H&H's reccomendation and it is brilliant ! 

They are not very fasionable so folk think they are bad but in my opinion kinder than a running as it doesn't interfere with the rein contact or tug on the mouth - this is good when you already have a sensitive horse on your hands and you are trying to keep your hands quiet


----------



## rosie-ellie (24 November 2011)

debsey1 said:



			My cob when out hunting is very keen and VERY strong we've only been twice and he is loving it, keeping up with the best of them.
		
Click to expand...

My cob was exactly the same, were going for our second outing next weekend and cant wait.  I had issues with snatching, her back is ok and her teeth have been done so wasnt sure what to do next.  Glad to hear that a standing martingale might work i was going to put my daisy rein on for the first part of it until we started jumping then loosen it off.  Hopefully she would have learnt by then or at least calmed down a bit.


----------

